# Hello



## VinnyC (Aug 16, 2010)

Hello everyone, I am new to this Forum. I would just like to say that I have been interested in the Craft for a couple of years now and I have asked several Freemasons for me to join the Fraternity, but there was always something else that comes up and I would not even have time to stay in the Lodge long enough to get a petition/decision. Although finding this website has helped me find some Freemasons where I live at and they have helped me. Hopefully I stay long enough. Thanks to you brothers!


----------



## CajunMason75 (Aug 16, 2010)

Howdee Brother! As a new Mason myself, anytime you need help, just holler! I'm a member of the Newton Rainbow Lodge #735 but will be transferring to a lodge close to Houston soon. (working out-of-town). Welcome, and enjoy the website!


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Aug 17, 2010)

Welcome Masons of Texas, VinnyC!


----------



## peace out (Aug 17, 2010)

Howdy, VinnyC


----------



## JTM (Aug 18, 2010)

welcome to the boards.


----------



## S.Courtemanche (Aug 19, 2010)

Vinny as we talked about, our meetings are the second Thursday of the month. Looking forward to seeing you at the lodge (o;


----------

